# Show me the loooooow cars



## Stewerty

Here is mine to start with, my last car, 2005 Clio on 17s and coilovers.










































Then I turned 19, got some common sense and bought a 5dr Diseasel Golf, I miss that little Clio.


----------



## DPN

Here is my Rover 220 Turbo Coupe (Now Sold)




























My Current ride


----------



## Raife

Not exactly Looooooooow but it is lowered from standard C-max on Eibachs.


----------



## Auto Finesse

My Van is pretty low


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Heres a couple of an my old car....


----------



## evenflow

james b said:


>


That is a _very _cool looking van.


----------



## CAB




----------



## Modmedia

Mine 




























We bit lower now after it's settled. And evened out a bit i.e. front and back now matches for height.


----------



## Rich

Stewerty said:


> Here is mine to start with, my last car, 2005 Clio on 17s and coilovers.


Has the rear suspension collapsed ? lol










28mm lowering front and rear.


----------



## maarten22

What about this one?? Took the wheels off to clean them and the air suspension dropped to its lowest point. After starting the car the suspension came back to its normal height. Thought it looked pretty cool!


----------



## Stewerty

Has the rear suspension collapsed ? lol

Had a couple of people in the back when that pic was taken. Was down as low as she could go, speedbumps were fun.


----------



## Modmedia

Stewerty said:


> Has the rear suspension collapsed ? lol
> 
> *Had a couple of people in the back when that pic was taken*. Was down as low as she could go, speedbumps were fun.


Cheating then.


----------



## joshm

Not exactly "slammed", but lowered about 45mm from standard. The front is now down lower to match the rear, on 10mm front, and 20mm rear spacers.


----------



## Clark @ PB

A few of my last car, Lowered on coilovers (approx 50/55mm if i remember correctly) on 18" BBS CH's


----------



## Leemack

Some good pics lads.

I just wouldnt get away with lowering our cr - Staffs must be the capital of the world for Speed bumps and every escape route from our estatehas them


----------



## nick-a6




----------



## Modmedia

My uni ramps I have to approach at a 45 degree angle almost


----------



## warrenlord51

Suck my balls


----------



## alan_mcc

I recognise your car ^ - someone told me to buy your smoothed bits cause they're Orion Gray, like mine confused: :wall


----------



## puntomatt




----------



## alan_mcc

I recognise Elfys, on hydros? 
Thats cheating :lol:


----------



## puntomatt

Elfy & Benmk on hydros. Not cheating as there is cars on air already in the thread


----------



## Mini 360

Need to get pics of mine up....its riding dam low but looks dam high atm as its only got its 12" shoes on :lol: Need to get stiffer dampers as well as the ones I have mean I cant lower it too much or it bangs on the arches......

But anyway heres a couple of kinda lowered pics....



















As you can see the rear is like a 4x4 but not for too long.


----------



## Auto Finesse

That mini is cool as mate


----------



## Leemack

james b said:


> That mini is cool as mate


+1 :thumb:


----------



## big ben

one of the best mini's i have seen mate :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

makes me want one


----------



## chopper602

Lowered by only 30mm, but makes a hellova difference










IMHO the standard, straight from the dealers car, looks like it's on stilts


----------



## donnie darko

file won't upload...


----------



## Pieface876




----------



## Mini 360

james b said:


> That mini is cool as mate





Showshine said:


> +1 :thumb:





big ben said:


> one of the best mini's i have seen mate :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> makes me want one


Cheers lads its my pride and joy. Pains me to use it in this weather with all the grit and snow about but needs must. Getting taken back to bare metal after this years show season for a full rebuild. Could take months or maybe years but will be worth it in the end. :driver: Heres a link to its build thread if your interested.....

Build thread


----------



## Tunero

My Corsa... photo was taken 2 years ago... now is stripped down since 1 year and a half... I have changed everything...










Is a C20XE... the first of Spain :thumb:


----------



## paulmcmillen

Ahh, a chance to whore out my old car. KW variant II coilovers, not sure on the drop - maybe 50-60?


----------



## cleslie

Nothing too drastic - 30mm on Eibachs


----------



## ReetB

The front of my Exige is pretty low and it's a good job that the numberplate is mounted just that little bit lower than the front splitter as I'd rather that ground out than the splitter itself!


----------



## EthanCrawford

heres my red corsa i had befor my fiesta only had it for 4 months i found out everything is a commen problem hahaha

any way some pics lowerd on corsa b lowering springs i measured it 80-90mm from standard. lol


























































wheels whore springs to mind what u think hahaha


----------



## Stewerty

Some lovely cars, I really love the look of the mini ang the MG ZR


----------



## Ben1413

Not massively low but here you are:










Some gorgeous cars!!


----------



## focus_neil

The focus

On 18"'s with spax rsx coilovers


----------



## ASH 54

heres a few of mine

gti









58 panel van









bay


















bug









caddy


----------



## Divine

As you can see, I like my cars lowered 

my 206 - 50/40 on Eibach coilovers - Got this just after turning 17



















Then my fiesta - Down 45 on Spax springs and shocks - Got this just before my 18th



















Then my Audi - Down 50mm all round - Got this just before my 19th 



















Then finally my astra - Down 50/30 - Just got this a few weeks back, rubbish photo 










Speed bumps are for going slow!


----------



## ASH 54

Tunero said:


> My Corsa... photo was taken 2 years ago... now is stripped down since 1 year and a half... I have changed everything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is a C20XE... the first of Spain :thumb:


thats nice :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed

mine - approx 200mm from std.


----------



## Clark @ PB

I feel sorry for the ants Davy!


----------



## focus_neil

Better pics of the focus to show its lowness


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

Few of my old 306 GTI6's.









-








-








-








-








-








-








-


----------



## giblet

My vr4 on its summer wheels -










Hard to tell from that pic, but its on a -40mm kit, but sits lower


----------



## Matt.

My first car, sold it now. Was lowered 40mm, on standard 16" wheels


----------



## badly_dubbed

seeing alot of arch gap here lads cmon!!!!


----------



## geert dr

My son's Focus .


----------



## Rich

badly_dubbed said:


> seeing alot of arch gap here lads cmon!!!!


Means that the lowering is actually performance enhancing not performance removing !


----------



## badly_dubbed

orly?

last time my car was properly caned was around knockhill....


----------



## ets2k9

Clark I absolutely love your Cupra :thumb:

Eibach 30mm-ish:










40mm at the front / god knows at the rear:


----------



## shane159

My old sti on BC coilovers, RIP


















God I miss that car It was like brand new!!!


----------



## Matt.

shane159 said:


> My old sti on BC coilovers, RIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I miss that car It was like brand new!!!


:argie::argie:


----------



## Mini 360

badly_dubbed said:


> orly?
> 
> last time my car was properly caned was around knockhill....


Is yours on coilovers or air bags? If its coilovers your ride quality must be horrible to be able to have it THAT low!


----------



## Elliott19864

Old Cupra..



















Latest one when it was black










Coming out the garage


----------



## A20 LEE

here's mine, 35mm off the floor and driven that low too!


----------



## Tunero

ASH 54 said:


> thats nice :thumb:


Thanks a lot!



gib786 said:


> My vr4 on its summer wheels -


Love the VR4!!! What a stance!



A20 LEE said:


> here's mine, 35mm off the floor and driven that low too!


Very beautifull, have talk about it with my friends time ago!


----------



## Pandy

My contribution 

There was a strong smell of burning grass....










And with the battered winter wheels on










Gotta love hydrogas for its adjustability!


----------



## v8thunder

deceptive due to big rims, but lowest part of car is 4inches coasting on megan racing coilovers 65mm front 55mm rear drop


----------



## TomV6

Only had this car for about a month until the logbook came, then sold & now I'm back in a V6 Vectra b- This Golf was on coilovers and 18's- not sure how much it was lowered by, but the center section of the exhaust was about 2.5cm from the floor so wasn't really possible to wind the coilies down any further.

This was the Vectra I owned/ built before getting the Golf. I really regret getting rid of it!:




























Only lowered 40mm front and rear using Cobra shocks/ springs. Rears always sit higher on Vec B's when using decent KITS, unless you go down the coilies, or -60mm rear/ -40mm front routes. However I opted for performance over looks.


----------



## dubnut71

Worlds lowest fire engine.....



















and a pic with the coilies / air up.










It runs on k+w variant 3's on the front and bags on the back with k+w shocks. The air on the back is standard but is now adjustable via the obd port and using the Solus scanner.


----------



## StuaR32t

awsome!! is that 6series rims...


----------



## Dillinger

My '91 Nissan Sitting on Air Suspension & 18x8 Rollers
Chassis Rails Rest on the ground at full drop lol


































I need 20s IMO


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Dillinger said:


> My '91 Nissan Sitting on Air Suspension & 18x8 Rollers
> Chassis Rails Rest on the ground at full drop lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need 20s IMO


Very different.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Mini 360 said:


> Is yours on coilovers or air bags? If its coilovers your ride quality must be horrible to be able to have it THAT low!


airbags


----------



## dubnut71

StuaR32t said:


> awsome!! is that 6series rims...


Yup E63/E63 style 121's in 19".:wave: They don't fit but have been machined to accept the E39 hub centers.


----------



## Mini 360

badly_dubbed said:


> airbags


But thats cheatin! :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed

he said show me some looooooooooooooooooow cars.......didnt specify how they were lowered  :lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

My car for ultimate Dubs , blood sweat and tears went into it but looks lovely i think:argie:

Its on air sus obviously.


----------



## ant_s

t33job said:


> As you can see, I like my cars lowered
> 
> my 206 - 50/40 on Eibach coilovers - Got this just after turning 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then my fiesta - Down 45 on Spax springs and shocks - Got this just before my 18th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speed bumps are for going slow!


i remember your 206 form over on info before you split it and sold it on, and thats the kit i was thinking about for my fiesta the 45mm kit because the frot sits nice but the rear is just a little to high, i think they need coil-overs for the rear


----------



## Martin_C

bags are for ****.










coilovers were fresh on, its settled since that pic. the rears dont have any adjusters at all, took them out to get it as low as possible.


----------



## Vex

cool a4, what coils do you have and love the civic avatar


----------



## Martin_C

ap sportfahrwerke coilovers, cheap to be honest, but fitted no problems and are very comfy even that low.

the civic was my old jdm type r (not low lol).


----------



## DBSK

paulmcmillen said:


> Ahh, a chance to whore out my old car. KW variant II coilovers, not sure on the drop - maybe 50-60?


I think you just helped me make up my mind about which weekend car im having next!! Autotrader here i come. :thumb:


----------



## Sam87

My old car....lowered on coilovers....back went down around 100mm, front about 70mm

#



Did try to go all the way down once but it was impossible to drive the car after





but at the end this is how low it was


----------



## Puntoboy

My project, mid progress. I took this car, as it was in the pictures around Europe on a Gumball style event. I had to raise it up because due to the road in Switzerland being steep :lol:


----------



## NickGTTDI

My Old 307



















My Current Golf - Although its sitting abit lower now from when this shot was taken










Both Cars on Eibach Pro Street S Stainless Coilovers


----------



## orionmojo

My shed :thumb: lowered 60mm at front, 70 at rear.


----------



## DanSN117




----------



## andy-mcq

my little 1.4 with the help from some 30mm apex springs and a espace splitter


----------



## Mark OD

what wheels are on that ZR????


----------



## srobrien

My lowered zed versus my driveway.










R


----------



## Pandy

paulmcmillen said:


> Ahh, a chance to whore out my old car. KW variant II coilovers, not sure on the drop - maybe 50-60?


The best car on this thread for me, ZR perfection. ZS wheels, sat on its **** and an X-Power rear diffuser :argie:

When i get a house with a garage my 100 is going in it and im havin me one of them!


----------



## Mark OD

what splitter is on that red ZR?


----------



## Refined Detail

Not really taken any decent photos of it yet! Corsa C20XE on FK Highsport coilovers - soon to be Bilstein B10 set up as want it to handle better rather than just sit low.


----------



## Shiny_Shiny

I dont think 30-40mm is low It's lowered.
90mm+ is loww

Old car's on Coilovers:


----------



## StuaR32t

srobrien said:


> My lowered zed versus my driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R


Newmachar?


----------



## gex23

My Ibiza cupra, lowered a touch  :


----------



## srobrien

StuaR32t said:


> Newmachar?


Close, Ellon :thumb:


----------



## losi_8_boy

my zr... dropped on 30mm p.izzzzzzzzzz


----------



## dazzlers82

Not a very good pic but this is my Scooby on bc coilovers on standard before I lower it down


----------



## Davie G

My old 306. Lowered 50-60mm on springs with torsion bar adjusted to suit. Sold it about 5 years ago.


----------



## MP3_Kenzie




----------



## Agar

My own car isn't that low, so i'll post some of my mates old ones instead:


























Thanks,

Agar


----------



## s2kpaul

a few of my lowered beasts lol


----------



## EthanCrawford

Shiny_Shiny said:


> I dont think 30-40mm is low It's lowered.
> 90mm+ is loww
> 
> Old car's on Coilovers:


was the red one not in fast car??? i saw 1 similar on pistonheads for £1000 i was like OMG lol tidy though


----------



## nicp2007

pretty low,

had some trouble getting into the local national tyre too,



















and thats on standard suspension :lol:


----------



## rodders

You've got to love airride suspension


----------



## GlasgowRob

and my old golf daily 









4motion goodness 

and in winter spec










the LCR is on ap coilovers wound down to the last thread all round

the 4mo was down as fair as her eibach pros would allow, which wasnt enough. so the adjuster cup was binned from the back to get her down a wee touch more 

LCR is running stock 18s the 4mo is on 19's in the first pic MTM bimotos and 17's in the second


----------



## Elliott19864




----------



## chris205_106

In the good old days elliott ^^^ 

my daily clio, coilovers all the way, vmaxx and custom rear springs



















Every car Ive had has been lowered but no point posting them all so another one that was on KW coilovers


----------



## Pandy

rodders said:


> You've got to love airride suspension


Wasn't expecting to see a Mondeo like that, like it.....alot! :argie:


----------



## craigy123

a few of my ibiza


----------



## P4ULT

my bora only pic i have of it thay low ride was far to harsh


----------



## Sp3no

When i was younger and had allot less sense i used to drive round with this almost on its bump stops lol. Went well for a diesel, had a FMIC fitted upgraded turbo and tune and it still did 55MPG!!


----------



## P4ULT

306 i used to have 2 of them and reckon they are mint i had an xsi and a hdi


----------



## David




----------



## Gleammachine

A few of a low E46 M3 I prepared for a car show at Alexandra palace.


----------



## bartholomeo

the old ride :

It doesn't show that low, but the plastic plate on the bottom was almost hugging the pavement


----------



## rodders

Pandy said:


> Wasn't expecting to see a Mondeo like that, like it.....alot! :argie:


It isn't a mondeo, it's a focus! A couple more pics:
















and this is with previous front bumper:


----------



## nicp2007

thats awsome rodders :thumb:

the new front bumper really changes it


----------



## Maxwell

my saxo vts before it went off to get supercharged.


















and how low it is at the min lol (ps. front end has been sorted and its been rust treated and primered etc since this pic)


----------



## Agar

I recognise that red FRST in the background - it is in Scotland, or was it 2 years ago? I think someone in my local RSOC group owned it.


----------



## impster

How low do you want to go?

This is the 'flat-mobile' - it used to be a Hillman Imp...










Some video on this bbc site also:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7381078.stm


----------



## nick_mcuk

DPN said:


> Here is my Rover 220 Turbo Coupe (Now Sold)


Jepers Was that from the Revs Rovers VS Ford Day that we managed to get them to do when we were all members of the 200+ Club Dave?


----------



## GB_LOW

now sold sadly.
although if we're going for overall drop then this went down a foot (12" from stock)


----------



## Brian.

This was my first car

Standard with nimrods.










70mm with nimrods.










70mm with vortex's










90mm with vortex's










90mm with nimrods



















I loved it, but i don't think it's been too well looked after of late.

This is my newest 309 (also have a standard 5dr 309 goodwood which i will not embarrass myself with arch gap with!) This is around 60mm on spax coilovers.



















She's also a had a little spring clean a year or so ago, fully powdercoated and re-built rear axle plus de-rusted, rust prevention treated and painted 8) 8) 8)










And my daily is 30mm on eibach pro kit dampers, sportline springs and 10mm down at the rear


----------



## kingtheydon

Not as low as some..




























It was as low as this at the front but I struggled with speed bumps round here...might drop it back down a few mm at somepoint though


----------



## billybob9351

mooohahaha the vans being decked at the weekend so i will add a pic then


----------



## ant b

50mm on spax shock and springs


----------



## david.celica




----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE

when i had it










dropped 115mm on coilies and 14" steel golf rims










:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## donnie darko




----------



## alan_mcc

hawkey
i do miss that polo 

if you still had it i would have bought it off you right now


----------



## david.celica

donnie darko said:


>


Have to say i do love these cars :thumb:


----------



## donnie darko

david.celica said:


> Have to say i do love these cars :thumb:


thanks  me too. I like the celica, toyota don't seem to make sporty looking cars anymore.


----------



## Dillinger

WHOA...


----------



## Ben_W

My dropped Mondeo Saloon.

I love the look. Think it makes the saloon body shape look even better and a bit longer!


----------



## Alex_225

Getting the stance on a car can be the make or break touch, or with some more standard cars just make it look far more pusrposeful.

With my Lupo I think they have to be lowered to look good. You've all seen mine before but since it's a fair bit lower than standard here it is again.

It's running KW coilovers on a set of VW Castelet alloys with 195/40/14 Toyo Proxys.



















It could be physically lower to the ground but it's a nightmare to take most places as it is so I think it's sitting just right to allow it to be driveable and handle really well.


----------



## MerlinGTI

On coilovers:


----------



## Chris_4536

Some crackin' motors on here :thumb:

Here's my previous beasty 










And on PR 1.2s



















Had to take it back up a notch after too many complaints from the centre section of the exhaust!


----------



## padge

My previous 306



















And a corsa i had breifly last year.


----------



## eyezack87

Friend's car. He drives like this all the time no matter where he is. Doesn't adjust his air unless he really has to, which is very rarely


----------



## Chris_4536

Nuts :thumb:


----------



## SilverJetta

My Jetta, driven this low all year on coilovers, the sump and subframe have taken a bit of a bashing over the years


----------



## Defined Reflections




----------



## Ben_W

RETRO_AL said:


>


:doublesho:doublesho:argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie:


----------



## Guest

Defined Reflections said:


>


more please!!


----------



## Stewerty

Why oh why did I start this thread?

I am looking at Eibachs for the Golf as I type this!

I swore I would never lower another car but this thread has changed my mind.

Think I should wave goodbye to my TDi sump now?


----------



## david.celica

My celica -









My mates Porsche (this months Fastcar cover car) -


----------



## Stewerty

david.celica said:


> My celica -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mates Porsche (this months Fastcar cover car) -


I recognise the celica from around Bangor. The Porsche is amazing, seen a few of Mr Pedens cars and they are all epic.


----------



## david.celica

Yea mate i live in bangor

Aww totaly, John Peden = Modifing GOD lol


----------



## az_mk




----------



## ant_s

my fiesta, have no idea how much it's down by though.


----------



## Defined Reflections

Low cars do look well,but if you dont do it properly your car will handle worse rather than better,my mk1 was tubbed and it also has a notch taken out of the chassis to allow the axle more movement,it ran shorter coilovers and the exhaust had its own tunnel, the front tcas and rack angles are big problem aswell you will get loads of bump steer if not sorted,mind you a lot do it for just for looks


----------



## johnnyguitar

Some crazy-low looking cars in this thread.
Supposed to be just 30mm for me, but think it's more like 35mm (not that you would notice).

On Standard wheels:










And as it is at present on 17" ST170s.










Was on a different set of 17s and a set of 16s.
It's as low as I want to take it, it doesn't need to go any lower and handles remarkably well for an estate car.


----------



## mk2glenn

Mate's Mk2, as low as ya can get with one anyway


----------



## Idlewillkill

az_mk said:


>


Hell yeah! Good work dude :thumb:


----------



## hias6n

my polo mk5 with koni coilover


----------



## scratcher

mk2glenn said:


> Mate's Mk2, as low as ya can get with one anyway


That's fit!!


----------



## scratcher

Here's my toy. Its not that low for a GTT these days :lol:


----------



## scratcher

And my daily driver. I think the pic may be a bit blurry.


----------



## A Fast Sloth

Not my car, but when I was in Austin, Texas back in 2007, the car park outside a hotel we were visiting had this car in it. Taken on a mobile phone. But I'm sure you get the idea. How's that for low.


----------



## iano C

This is a low as I would dare go lol.


----------



## herbie147

My SEAT Ibiza runnabout


----------



## NovalutionGSi

heres the lowest i went with the Nova, i did cheat, at the time was -40mm and added a Mk4 golf front splitter.....









After getting hold of my -60mm Bilsteins and my full respray!









The Runabout Corsa (now main car) lowered with -35mm Nova springs...... that make it -55mm on a Corsa!









The other halfs old 106GTI, unsure of the lowering as this is how she bought it.









and finally her MG -35mm all round, lowest you can go without Coilovers


----------



## Orca

http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/tatiana/DSCF3451.jpg


----------



## s-line

coilovers btw..


----------



## Tabbs

here is mine


----------



## russ105e

Coilovers on front , decambered rear springs with 2" blocks , used to be lower on front until i knocked the sump plug out on the way to the Pod a few years back !


----------



## krupauk

s-line said:


> coilovers btw..


lovin the Azev wheels :thumb:


----------



## nogrille

russ105e said:


> Coilovers on front , decambered rear springs with 2" blocks , used to be lower on front until i knocked the sump plug out on the way to the Pod a few years back !


stunning!


----------



## simonjj

My old forester STi on AST coilovers...

Please excuse the state the car was in.














































Real snow


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Front cover Performance VW magazine this month
Video to come.


----------



## Ben_W

Its that Luke of Plush Automotive's golf?? Sure i recognisethe plate.......


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Yep! 2 day detail on it..


----------



## PugIain

My old Rover 420.On Koni adjustable dampers with Eibach springs.It ended up on different springs because the Koni ones where like big pansies,they sagged under the weight of the engine.
Lowered about 30 ish mm all round.I did put some 17" TD Mirages on it but after having them on awhile and gaining admiring glances from people who dont work and wear tracksuits they got taken off and the standard rims put back on.Looked loads better on the 15"s anyway.

















I wish I still had it,I loved that car.I used to enjoy having to tell "comedians" to research which engines suffered HGF.


----------



## mundo

im trying to upload a pic of my bank account cos thats VERY LOW at the mo 

mundo :thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail

Well, here is the track focus. Its 150mm on the front and 180 on the rear. Although due to lack of weight, its does not look toooo low. although do catch on speed bumps etc..


----------



## borinous

60/40 just need my alloys back on


----------



## martyjer

Mine, (the white one), 215/45Z on 17s;










Can't go any lower as I can't get my fingers in between the wheel and the arch as it is. Wouldn't want to go any lower anyway.


----------



## VinnyTGM

My Golf: FK coilovers, H&R spacers-10mm on front and 15mm on rear. H&R rear swaybar, Powerflex bushings.


----------



## 888-Dave

Standard! Not touched at all


----------



## Ryan Hughes

Lowered 60mm front and rear


----------



## dest

Eibach Pro Street S coilovers, could go lower but its only got about 4" of clearance on the drivetrain stabiliser!


----------



## Elliott19864

Only decent one that shows the tyre level.

Weitec coilovers on 17's with 195/40/17. Usually run with a splitter too but was off with the snow.


----------



## F17BAD

here is my 1993 Golf GTI (Soon to be Audi S3 powered)

Dropped 90mm on coilovers,

rims are Porsche D90, all at 8" x 16" with 30mm adapters, rolled and flaired arches


----------



## Ryan Hughes

CupraElliott said:


> Only decent one that shows the tyre level.
> 
> Weitec coilovers on 17's with 195/40/17. Usually run with a splitter too but was off with the snow.


Thats looks awesome, shame about the layer of snowfoam lol


----------



## Elliott19864

Cheers, I will get some decent pictures once it's out of hibernation!


----------



## F17BAD

balls to hibernation, my golf is my daily drive


----------



## jordan6n

mine back in june










had to rais it 5mm to avoid hitting the ramp everyday


----------



## Rizzo

My Golf, no idea how low it is, just went as low as I could lol.


----------



## F17BAD

nice to see the dubs out in force on here hehe ;-)


----------



## bug.mania

my old mk2
























my b3 passat


----------



## Flair

This was my Audi on coilovers I recently got shut off.










My Mini i had before that on coilovers too.


----------



## EVL

*My Evo*

Some old pictures.
Suspension is Cusco Zero 2 :


----------



## sam-mubarak

My e36, was a daily drive, on 18s and coilies, Sam


----------



## Defined Reflections

One of my old cars 








And a rs4 i detailed last year


----------



## zedcor

Needs one hell of a detail though after being out in the snow + salt.


----------



## Jacktdi

Few of my old cars:

Bora on JOM coilovers on 18s:









RST S2 not sure what was on it:









MR2, lowered 30mm on springs:


----------



## bug.mania

the bora is loverly


----------



## RivieraV

impster said:


> How low do you want to go?
> 
> This is the 'flat-mobile' - it used to be a Hillman Imp...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some video on this bbc site also:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7381078.stm


What engine does it have ????? a flat six !


----------



## Jacktdi

A few more of my old cars:

Chalkboard astra 1.7tds:
This is what happened because I was out of work and bored, was only a runaround so I wasnt really bothered lol.
Anyway lowered 60mm on 17s:









Another old mk3 Astra:
Lowered 60mm on 16s:









Another of the MR2:


----------



## Griff..

scratcher said:


> Here's my toy. Its not that low for a GTT these days :lol:


Is the exhaust coming out of the front bumper, like on Fuel tanker trucks?


----------



## a8vip

My old A8.

On coilovers, 120mm front 150mm rear.



























30mm clearance to the lower arm mount

Eventually killed it when I tore the subframe open on a raised manhole cover.


----------



## ms-vxr57

Heres mine lowered on dap's


----------



## Jacktdi

Love that A8, what engine was in it?


----------



## zedcor




----------



## mattc

My van as was. Currently being rebuilt


----------



## F17BAD

Love that Matt, oldskool is cool


----------



## Mr_Scisco

Mint wheels on the A8, super low. Bedford van rocks too.


----------



## Peach

One of my old Z's on Eibachs (duh!) IIRC -30mm front and -40mm rear which levelled it out nicely


----------



## GB_LOW

holy thread ressurection!

my truck now:


----------



## dubber

GB_LOW said:


> holy thread ressurection!
> 
> my truck now:


Fooook!!!!!!! :argie:


----------



## scratcher

That truck is BEAUTIFUL! :argie:


----------



## EliteCarCare

GB_LOW said:


> holy thread ressurection!
> 
> my truck now:


Very nice! :argie:

Bags or hydraulics?


----------



## dubber

The mrs's polo :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6

Daisy on coilovers, dunno how low ... as low as i could get her withoug getting stuck on my drive


----------



## dann2707

Hah I wish, this is it now.


----------



## gm8

current golf










old ibiza :car:


----------



## DesertDog

Mister Tubby....long gone










Scooby Legacy GTB....long gone










Lexus IS300....long gone


----------



## GB_LOW

Bags. Fancied a change


----------



## ITHAQVA

James B said:


> My Van is pretty low


Flash git , love it :thumb:


----------



## country boy

My MKV :


----------



## dubber

Show off^^^^ :argie:


----------



## koksik750

My daily car..low enough?? :lol:


----------



## country boy

^^^ Nice,air or hydraulics??


----------



## koksik750

country boy said:


> ^^^ Nice,air or hydraulics??


It's on air of course as every single Vip style ride


----------



## ant_s

koksik750 said:


> My daily car..low enough?? :lol:


Stunning! That's veeeeery nice mate!

My mom has one of these but completely standard, so I can see al the work gone into it.

The only thing, what makes a VIP style car? Same principle's as a Euro car, but on a more prestige marque?


----------



## koksik750

From wikipedia:
Cars associated with VIP style usually have common characteristics, such as high end rims (usually broad faced designs) with low offsets that sit flush with the fender, exhausts that stick out past the rear bumper (although not so much emphasized these days), a full bodykit or lip kit, glossy paint and a lowered ride height. It is not uncommon to see extremely negative camber on many VIP style cars. Traditional colors of VIP Style cars are usually black, white, grey and silver.

So, in short - jap lux sedan ( but not only ) slammed, vip rims, negative camber etc


----------



## sykes

mine not slammed just on eibaches need some 18's though


----------



## Wouter B

My Clio with custom made front bumper 

16" RS rims and dropped 4cm with KW coilover


----------



## scratcher

Griff.. said:


> Is the exhaust coming out of the front bumper, like on Fuel tanker trucks?


Yep, out of the front bumper, make a nice short run :thumb:

This is my new daily. Had it quite a while now.
Raised the engine recently so there's room to come down more now.


----------



## mk2glenn




----------



## Jordan

low?

puuuleeease, here's my scrappy sumpscraper 


























Not had the time lately to give it a good sprucing up however!


----------



## rob28

GB_LOW said:


> holy thread ressurection!
> 
> my truck now:


Some very nice cars so far - but for me, this is just awesome. It's the kind of project that we're possibly looking into, and it's going to be a lot easier for us to get parts due to our location. I doff my hat to you...


----------



## Ben1413

My old VR6:










My old E46:










My current 156 GTA:










Ben


----------



## jazmo

mine


----------



## Deano

no where near as low as most one here but.....










a lot better than it was originally.


----------



## Jakub555

Family collections
all cars sold
so only van with me


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Claireeyy

Mine needs lower but here it is for this year 60-70mm drop


----------



## Jamesc

My Focus is a tiny bit low



















Repairing the front splitter is a weekly job.


















Rear bumper needs sprayed due to having been replaced due to hitting a badger  Though i ripped it off last night over a ramp so it needs repaired.


----------



## Leopold

Here are some of my past cars

2000E










XG30










XR4x4 2.9i










MK3 Supra










Pug 306 meridian


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

306- 40mm or so:


----------



## DMH-01

My old Clio on coilovers, could of gone a lot lower...


----------



## sykes

Jamesc said:


> My Focus is a tiny bit low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repairing the front splitter is a weekly job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear bumper needs sprayed due to having been replaced due to hitting a badger  Though i ripped it off last night over a ramp so it needs repaired.


nice looking motor never seen one in that colour i quite like it


----------



## TheGav




----------



## banditbarron

CLICK FOR VIDEO



Low enough?


----------



## Adrian Convery

You guys want low?


----------



## tom-coupe

they all yours adrian


----------



## scratcher

I really want those Land Rover wheels!


And air ride:argie:


----------



## JMB

God I hate these early mornings lol

Few of my old toys

'02 plate S3 from back in 2004 on H&R comforts










'05 Evo from back in 2006 on Tein Curcuit Masters, this little bueat had a ND 620 conversion :driver:










Couple of MK2's I've owned aswell

'91 Royal Blue 16v on KW's










'91 Schwartz Metallic 20v on KW's


----------



## dubber

wow! jmb, loving the mk2's :thumb: I bet the evo was evil


----------



## A210 AMG

My e class estate...










although it did have 5 railway sleepers in the boot... and as soon as I switched it on the car raised up to normal height


----------



## JMB

dubber said:


> wow! jmb, loving the mk2's :thumb: I bet the evo was evil


Cheers, it did certainly pack a punch but so did the Schwartz Met 20v...

All have now been sadly sold though :wall:


----------



## Mr.Ry

badly_dubbed said:


> mine - approx 200mm from std.


Slammed! Loving this mate...Especially the TH lines....WIN!!


----------



## Top Dog

My Cupra K1 on eibach sportlines


----------



## Tazz

some good pics

will try and get a pic of my corsa, its 1" from the ground, because so its stuck in the garage due to a step :-(


----------



## Lupostef

Nearly all the mega low cars you see are on air! I've got a picture of a £2 coin under my wishbone :lol: and that's on coilovers. 
Needless to say it drove me nuts and I raised it a few turns, there's some pictures of it in my newbie thread, can't upload pictures at the moment on my phone at work


----------



## bug.mania

need to get the golf lower


----------



## Lupostef

Few of mine, hope you all likey


----------



## zachtdi

my ibiza tdi on weitecs, debating air ride


----------



## flawless1987

last pics of my civic just before i sold it 


















gunna get another one in the next few months.. miss that car way too much


----------



## DSport

lmao, I can beat all of these, let me find the pic, my car from my youth, VERY low. smashed bumber in the end lmao. those where the days how sad was I.

I will be right back!


----------



## DSport

no imagery tricks or parking above kerbs etc.....

(Car had never ever been cleaned in the first pic, was literally straight after I had painted it) before Polishing!

Before and After lowering:


----------



## flawless1987

DSport said:


> no imagery tricks or parking above kerbs etc.....
> 
> (Car had never ever been cleaned in the first pic, was literally straight after I had painted it) before Polishing!
> 
> Before and After lowering:


 no pics of the full car? pics or there was 6 men in the back seat and boot


----------



## tom-coupe

my old celica had this for 2 years miss the car alot keep thinking about another one

think it was only lowerd 35mm


----------



## DSport

oh a couple more of low cars I have owned....

First Two in same location!

Fiesta ST500: 









Nissan 200SX:









Veilside MR2









and the Father in laws MK2 Focus RS, Parked behind my old MR2 which I was getting pics of seat fittings for...


----------



## Lupostef

DSport said:


> no imagery tricks or parking above kerbs etc.....
> 
> (Car had never ever been cleaned in the first pic, was literally straight after I had painted it) before Polishing!
> 
> Before and After lowering:


This sounds really childish not that its a competetion :lol: but i really dont think thats lower than mine :tumbleweed:


----------



## vaughn1

a couple of my golf gti on weitec coilovers....



















it did get lower when it settled and i wound them down but have no poics, traded it in a few weeks later.

one of the only cars i miss having.


----------



## DSport

all honesty, a few are prob lower than my FTO in that pic, I had adjustable teins, and had to crank it up so I could get of the driveway lmao


----------



## puntomatt

Deep bumpers and a bit of lowering doesn't make a car low. It's all about arch gap or lack of it.


----------



## Serkie

My old Peugeot 206 GT, slightly modified...


----------



## Alan H

My old Vec estate.

Yes..... extremely dirty, but lowered none the less...

















And my old E30, SORN at the time and in need of a clean, but still low.


----------



## Ben1413

Here's my E46 320d Sport.



















Ben


----------



## Lupostef

Like that on the CH's if they're genuine?


----------



## saloonsean

My old Saxo


----------



## J99NNO

My old Skyline toy.


----------



## bug.mania




----------



## 7sins

My rx7, real lowz (not on air ride and was a daily runner at one point)


----------



## johnnyguitar

Lupostef said:


> Like that on the CH's if they're genuine?


And if they're not...?


----------



## Lupostef

johnnyguitar said:


> And if they're not...?


Then I will automatically dislike it :tumbleweed:

Joking!


----------



## scratcher

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DAN:

DAP-R springs fitted to my Astra


----------



## DlightSwitch

7sins said:


> My rx7, real lowz (not on air ride and was a daily runner at one point)


That's gorgeous, is the second pic in Blyth Links carpark?


----------



## 7sins

DlightSwitch said:


> That's gorgeous, is the second pic in Blyth Links carpark?


It its bud.. Good spot lol

Steven


----------



## JamesR1

Took a lot to get it on a ramp at work.

Mates van. Lowered on coilovers- That have been heavly modded so that the droplinks and anti roll bar are sat correctly.

Oh Excuse the swirls it was befor it was left in my hands for a couple of days.

My St down 35mm On eibach springs.


----------

